# Đồ chơi stem là gì?



## Robot Stem TPA (24/10/20)

Khi nhắc đến *đồ chơi STEM* hẳn là còn nhiều bố mẹ cảm thấy lạ lẫm cũng như là chưa tìm hiểu về loại đồ chơi này. Bài viết này sẽ rất hữu ích giúp bố mẹ tìm hiểu thế nào là đồ chơi STEM và những lợi ích to lớn mà đồ chơi STEM mang lại cho trẻ.

*1.Đồ chơi STEM là gì?*

Đồ chơi STEM là dạng robot thông minh được phát triển theo *mô hình giáo dục STEM*, tích hợp các ứng dụng về Khoa Học, Công Nghệ, Kỹ Thuật, Nghệ Thuật và Toán Học vào thực tế thông qua hoạt động lắp ghép và lập trình chuyển động robot. 

Ngoài việc phục vụ cho nhu cầu học tập, *đồ chơi STEM* cũng là một món đồ giải trí thông minh và hấp dẫn. 

Hiện nay *đồ chơi STEM* cũng đang được phân phối bởi một số công ty trên lãnh thổ Việt Nam, và cũng đang được nghiên cứu đưa vào giảng dạy tại các trung tâm và cơ sở giáo dục công lập ở nhiều bậc học khác nhau.

Nổi bật về tính ứng dụng thực tế cao đồng thời dễ dàng sử dụng, bộ đồ chơi *STEM  TPA ROBOTKIT 5.1* được tích hợp với ngôn ngữ lập trình.




Với thiết kế chắc chắn, chất liệu nhôm cao cấp mang đến sự thoải mái trong quá trình vui chơi của trẻ. Các động cơ, những cảm biến được kết hợp với ngôn ngữ lập trình giúp trẻ dễ dàng điều khiển các mô hình chuyển động linh hoạt và thú vị.

Thông qua bộ đồ chơi này giúp trẻ vừa có thể vui chơi bổ ích, lại vừa bổ sung các kiến thức về khoa học, vật lý, kỹ thuật,... về lập trình. Đây chính là nền tảng giúp bé phát triển trong thời đại khoa học công nghệ phát triển, máy móc 4.0 được ứng dụng rất nhiều.

*2.Những lợi ích mà đồ chơi STEM mang lại cho trẻ*

Không chỉ là đồ chơi bình thường, *đồ chơi STEM* tích hợp trong mình rất nhiều những đặc tính mang đến cho trẻ những lợi ích vô cùng tuyệt vời.

Trước hết không thể không kể đến khả năng giáo dục ở những *bộ đồ chơi STEM*. Được phát triển theo chương trình giáo dục STEM nên những bộ đồ chơi STEM có khả năng giáo dục trẻ rất cao về khả năng ứng dụng thực tế.

Khơi gợi khả năng tư duy và sáng tạo ở trẻ, tính linh hoạt ở các bộ đồ chơi STEM này rất cao, chính vì vậy mà trẻ có thể thỏa sức sáng tạo lắp ghép theo trí tưởng tượng của mình, đồng thời trẻ cần phải hoạt động tư duy để cho các sản phẩm mình làm ra có thể chuyển động được.





Rèn luyện cho bé khả năng làm việc nhóm. Đây là một kỹ năng vô cùng quan trọng giúp bé có thể phát triển bản thân. Các *bộ đồ chơi STEM* yêu cầu tính đồng đội rất cao giúp các bé có thể hoàn thành lắp ghép, từ đó giúp bé rèn luyện khả năng làm việc nhóm và giải quyết vấn đề.

Trẻ được tiếp cận với thành tựu của khoa học công nghệ trong đời đại 4.0, là nền tảng xây dựng niềm đam mê, khơi gợi sự thích thú với công nghệ bổ ích cho bé.

*3.Cách lựa chọn đồ chơi STEM cho trẻ*

Không phải việc lựa chọn các bộ đồ chơi STEM cho trẻ là giống nhau, mỗi một độ tuổi cấp bậc khác nhau sẽ có những bộ đồ chơi STEM phù hợp cho trẻ.

Vì vậy trong quá trình lựa chọn các bộ đồ giáo dục STEM cho bé bố mẹ cần lưu ý:

Lựa chọn các mô hình phù hợp với độ tuổi của con, tránh việc lựa chọn quá sức hoặc thấp quá dễ gây nhàm chán và phản tác dụng. Nên đọc theo lời khuyên của nhà sản xuất để có những lựa chọn phù hợp cho bé.

Mỗi trẻ có một tính cách cũng như sở thích khác nhau, chính vì vậy mà bố mẹ nên lựa chọn theo sở thích của con để đem lại lợi ích nhiều nhất

Không nên ép buộc trẻ mà hãy để con từ từ tiếp nhận, tránh nóng vội gây phản tác dụng.

*Quý trường/quý khách hàng có nhu cầu về robot giáo dục, liên hệ Hotline: 0979 586 469 hoặc truy cập Robotstemtpa.vn 100% tư vấn miễn phí, đồng thời FREESHIP toàn quốc.

—————————————————————–


MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ 

CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN TỰ ĐỘNG HÓA TÂN PHÁT

NHÀ CUNG CẤP SỐ 1 THIẾT BỊ GIÁO DỤC STEM 

Địa chỉ trụ sở chính 189 Phan Trọng Tuệ –Thanh Liệt- Thanh Trì – Hà Nội

Hotline: 0979 586 469

Website: robotstemtpa.vn, Tpad.vn,  **tpa.com.vn*​


----------



## phươngGH (6/11/20)

Với thiết kế chắc chắn, chất liệu nhôm cao cấp mang đến sự thoải mái trong quá trình vui chơi của trẻ.


----------

